# Routing DAW to outboard gear, then back to DAW?



## Chamberfield (Mar 6, 2021)

I have to admit I'm clueless about this. I have some nice outboard effects like guitar pedals that I would like to apply to VIs or audio tracks in my DAW. I have an Apollo x4 as my interface. What additional gear would I need to make this happen, and what routing scheme would make this possible?


----------



## Marsen (Mar 6, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> What additional gear would I need to make this happen, and what routing scheme would make this possible?


You have all you need.
Just route the signal (VI or Audio Track) to 1 (mono) or 2 ( for stereo) line outputs of your 4x. Connect them with your outboard input.
Then the Outport Output with the Line inputs of your 4x.
In your DAW, create 1 or 2 Audio tracks, set the Inputs on the corresponding 4x inputs and hit record. Be aware, not to route these tracks back to outboard equipment (feedback). Instead use stereo out.


----------



## Chamberfield (Mar 6, 2021)

Marsen said:


> You have all you need.
> Just route the signal (VI or Audio Track) to 1 (mono) or 2 ( for stereo) line outputs of your 4x. Connect them with your outboard input.
> Then the Outport Output with the Line inputs of your 4x.
> In your DAW, create 1 or 2 Audio tracks, set the Inputs on the corresponding 4x inputs and hit record. Be aware, not to route these tracks back to outboard equipment (feedback). Instead use stereo out.


It's really that easy? Nice, I was worried about causing a feedback loop if I tried it this way, but I now see it's about the routing. I'll try it out, thank for the reply.


----------



## dgburns (Mar 6, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> I have to admit I'm clueless about this. I have some nice outboard effects like guitar pedals that I would like to apply to VIs or audio tracks in my DAW. I have an Apollo x4 as my interface. What additional gear would I need to make this happen, and what routing scheme would make this possible?


Did I read ‘guitar pedals’? If so, you need to convert the signal down to guitar level then back to line level. There are boxes that do that. It’s a big difference in voltage between guitar level and line level. Not to memtion the impedance differential. Just an FYI...


----------



## Marsen (Mar 7, 2021)

I think, Apollo and UAd Monitor Mix can handle that.
Aren't guitar pedals having a line output too?
At least, Apollo does have a separate guitar Input.


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 7, 2021)

If you are in Cubase just use the designated External effects buses.
As for pedals, you do need a reamp box to match the impedance coming in the pedal for best results. Then record it back into a DI/instrument input.


----------



## Chamberfield (Mar 7, 2021)

The Apollo has a hi-Z guitar input. Would that suffice for pedals?


----------



## AudioLoco (Mar 7, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> The Apollo has a hi-Z guitar input. Would that suffice for pedals?


yes


----------



## Technostica (Mar 7, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> The Apollo has a hi-Z guitar input. Would that suffice for pedals?


I have seen tests comparing an AI's guitar input with using a D/I box into the same AI and there was a noticeable difference, so it depends on the AI really.
D/I boxes are cheap compared to a re-amp box, but as always trust your ears.


----------

